# Jesus Married?



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 5, 2004)

I need help in arguing that Jesus was not married. This has come up with some family who read the Da Vinci Code and while they do not believe it they believe it to be interesting etc... and I want to be able to fight these thoughts before they become beliefs.

I heard Saint Clement wrote something about this around the first century? Can anyone find it - I can not.

What scriptural proof can be found?

Please be quick if possible...


----------



## openairboy (Sep 5, 2004)

[quote:8681ceb983="Abd_Yesua_alMasih"]I need help in arguing that Jesus was not married. This has come up with some family who read the Da Vinci Code and while they do not believe it they believe it to be interesting etc... and I want to be able to fight these thoughts before they become beliefs.

I heard Saint Clement wrote something about this around the first century? Can anyone find it - I can not.

What scriptural proof can be found?

Please be quick if possible...[/quote:8681ceb983]

For some basic apologetic ammon against this type of nonsense I would recommend www.tektonics.org and www.christian-thinktank.com. Also, I have not searched the site, but i would imagine that www.equip.org would have relavent material.

The second site has this, http://www.christian-thinktank.com/singlejesus.html , article addressing the issue and the former site has some stuff on the da vinci code that addresses it as well.

openairboy


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 5, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 16, 2004)

Jesus says, a man cannot have but one master, therefore Jesus was not married.


----------

